# Problems with xf86-video-ati-6.14.3 when switching between the terminals



## gabrielmarchi (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,
Im having problems with xf86-video-ati-6.14.3 in FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE and Xorg 1.7.7 when I'll switching between the terminals (ctrl+alt+f1-f8) it locks and is need reboot. What can I do? Thanks!


----------



## StrikerASD (Jan 27, 2013)

*Same problem, but with different graphics card*

Hello, i have the same problem, but with GeForce 8800 GTS on NVidia drivers - version 304.64.
When i am working on my computer, i switch from Xorg to terminals... Switching between them alone seems fine, but when switching between them and Xorg (KDE 4 installed) computer halts. And there is nothing i can do, it just freezes to such level, that i can't even back to Xorg from terminals. And one more thing... I've spotted this lately. When i switch from Xorg to terminal (it's not relevant to which terminal) i have the same content of this terminal on all terminals. I mean, if i start Minetest game server in terminal, i switch to KDE4 and then go back to terminal i have the same Minetest server output on every terminal. All terminals just freezes. What is wrong with it? I have FreeBSD 9.1 x86 on Intel Pentium 4 3.40 GHZ HT processor. And i was having the same issues on my other computer (Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 (64-bit off course with FreeBSD 9.0 x86_64 installed)... Totaly different configuration between one computer and the other. Is it Xorg crashing the whole system, or KDE4? This is a serious issue and i've seen it in the past (in FreeBSD 8.x probably).


----------

